
More Than Half the World's Population Is Middle Class - 11thEarlOfMar
https://www.washingtonpost.com/business/2018/08/20/does-make-you-middle-class-or-wealthy-planet-earth/
======
soulblaze
Many would beg to differ - in what that actually suggests and implies (as if
people are doing well enough). How do you define these things?

First you need to figure out what things like poverty mean in the big picture;
things like debt stress and how much everyone should have.

[https://medium.com/@abraxian/thinking-is-everything-a-
bright...](https://medium.com/@abraxian/thinking-is-everything-a-bright-
future-means-clear-thinking-2d16a0433954)

[https://www.statista.com/chart/11857/the-global-pyramid-
of-w...](https://www.statista.com/chart/11857/the-global-pyramid-of-wealth/)

“The level of financial inequality around the world is staggering. According
to a new Credit Suisse report, 45.9 percent of global household wealth is in
the hands of just 0.7 percent of the world’s population. Those 36 million
individuals control a mind-boggling $128.7 trillion, as can be seen from the
following the pyramid.

“Below that, 391m people own $111.4 trillion, 39.7 percent of global wealth,
despite accounting for just 7.9 percent of the adult population. The base of
the pyramid is the most poignant and it shows how 3.47 billion people (70
percent of the population) share a combined wealth of $7.6 trillion which is
just 2.6 percent of total wealth.”

What all of this means is that in reality, when it comes to practicing rights
at work rather than ideological theory and liberal sentiment, you don’t have
any stopping power or negotiating power whatsoever to resist the flow of money
and wealth in the world, and how these dictate your life. They, the rich, and
their processes, determine all of the overarching actual degrees of freedom in
society. Conservatives like to say you can shop somewhere else — where? Who
has all the land, resources and natural resources? These must belong to the
people together as part of the national commonwealth. There is no other way.

“More than a third of Britain’s land is still in the hands of a tiny group of
aristocrats, according to the most extensive ownership survey in nearly 140
years.

“In a shock to those who believed the landed gentry were a dying breed, blue-
blooded owners still control vast swathes of the country within their
inherited estates.

“A group of 36,000 individuals — only 0.6 per cent of the population — own 50
per cent of rural land.”

[http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-1328270/A-Britain-
ST...](http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-1328270/A-Britain-STILL-
belongs-aristocracy.html)

